# First ever batch of pee !



## Chris1 (Dec 13, 2010)

To day I picked up the ingredients to make my first batch of skeeter pee  

I used a slurry from a pinot grigio that I just racked so I could use the slurry.

The starting s.g. was 1.082 and within 2 hours it started to bubble hope this goes well


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't let go of the reins, you might be in for a ride.


----------

